# Newbie Considering CSM w/ Husqvarna 51



## waldtricki (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been reading up a bit on CSM for a while so I know power is an issue (seems like an understatement) The 51 is the current saw that I own with a 20" bar. 

I had been considering getting the Granberg small log mill or the 24" panther mill
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-panther-mill...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25585dd812

I have collected quite a few smaller logs (6 to 10") in diameter for possible future milling. I love the idea of being able to mill wood I have access too.

Money is an issue since I am a student, but I occasionally do woodworking and love to build stuff. 

Would investing in a ripping chain be worthwhile as well? .325 chain is what I have now 

Also any experience/suggestions on the mills I am looking at would be appreciated

Thanks for the help

Ben


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 15, 2010)

waldtricki said:


> I have been reading up a bit on CSM for a while so I know power is an issue (seems like an understatement) The 51 is the current saw that I own with a 20" bar.
> 
> I had been considering getting the Granberg small log mill or the 24" panther mill
> http://cgi.ebay.com/24-panther-mill...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25585dd812
> ...



My dad has a 51 that I basically grew up using. It would be VERY VERY slow milling even a 10" log with that saw

Ripping chain is pretty cheap and worth using imo. Get it from Bailey's.

Here's my dad's little 51 after I cleaned it up for him:


----------



## mikeb1079 (Feb 15, 2010)

*go ahead*

hey ben, i'm unable to give you advice on choosing a mill (i've got a homemade) but i can give some insight as to milling with a 50cc saw. it'll be slow going that's for sure, but if you are prepared to be patient and take your time i think it's still worthwhile. as others have mentioned about this topic in other threads, it's important to listen to your saw. adjust your feed rate in harmony with what the saw wants to do. ie, don't bog it down or push too hard, this is where the patience comes in. also, take a few moments after each slab to let the saw cool down and pace itself. after all, life is a marathon, not a sprint. the tortoise beats the hare my brother. :greenchainsaw: so what if it takes all day to mill a couple small logs? you're outside, enjoying things, doing something cool. plus, you'll have some nice slabs to show for it. you can always upgrade your saw down the road, plenty of time for that. i also like the ripping chain and think it's worthwhile, it'll give a smoother finish to your boards. baileys is a good source, i like woodland pro.
good luck and post some pics of your first go. 
cheers
mb


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree that it would be worthwhile, but you will need to be very patient. You can still get some usable wood with it, given some patience.


----------



## waldtricki (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback so far. This site is a great resource, I can feel the addiction beginning 

Ben


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 16, 2010)

*the addiction*



waldtricki said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the feedback so far. This site is a great resource, I can feel the addiction beginning
> 
> Ben



There's a big feeling of pride in making your own lumber and wood for projects, you can look at something you've made and say you did it literally from the ground up. For years I've done building/remodeling, and I've always had to go to lumber companies for materials, depending on someone else for my supplies. Somehow, I've never liked being in a state of dependency, I like having the ability to grown my own food, to fix my own vehicles, to weld my own stuff, and now I have the ability to make my own lumber! Yeah, it's not really cost effective, I've had scoffers tell me I'm wasting my time and that I'm gonna burn up my saws, etc., they just don't get it. It's not a matter of money, it's a matter of pride and accomplishment.


----------



## gemniii (Feb 16, 2010)

Besides, except for a speeding dirtbike, when else do you have the chance to have your head next to a roaring 2 stroke, breath 2 stroke fumes, and be within inches of a high speed chain that if you slip, could end your life, And still be able to lie to the rest of the world and tell them you are being productive, making lumber!


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 16, 2010)

You're definitely going to want to switch that saw over to either low-profile 3/8 chain or a skip chain. Both will put about the same load on the saw - the skip might cut a bit faster, albeit rougher, and the low-profile ripping chain will give a better surface.

For that saw I'd say the small log mill or mini-mill are the best choices. If you're planning on upgrading to a bigger saw later (and even if you aren't now, you likely will once you get into it) you could go with maybe a 24" Alaskan.


----------



## Andrew96 (Feb 16, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Besides, except for a speeding dirtbike, when else do you have the chance to have your head next to a roaring 2 stroke, breath 2 stroke fumes, and be within inches of a high speed chain that if you slip, could end your life, And still be able to lie to the rest of the world and tell them you are being productive, making lumber!



Gemniii....good one... I've been racing 4 strokes for so long now that I miss the sound of a sharp 2 stroke. I only get to run a screaming 2 stroke on the street now (I'm the original owner of a cherry LC350). Hanging onto a chain saw is way too much fun....the satisfaction of a personal accomplishment of creating my own lumber is icing. Forget the cost.

Now...Ben...I started a little different than many here. I too was on a tight budget...bought a vertical bandsaw. I can fit 12" into it to resaw. I made a sled and put my short log (cut down to 6'...with my old baby chainsaw!) onto it and made my own lumber using that tool. Of course...a 5hp bandsaw was slow. I was hooked on creating my own lumber though....slow or not....I did it myself! I'm onside with Chuckwood...the satisfaction is priceless. 
2 years later after some savings...then a long search to find my saw...I now have a 660 and a mill I made myself. Go ahead and use whatever equipment you have (or can borrow)....or chose to make. You'll make something yourself...it doesn't matter to anyone but you how long that took. That feeling is priceless...no one quotes how much time they spent feeling good doing something..they just do it.


----------



## waldtricki (Feb 18, 2010)

*Considering Stihl MS-440, thoughts?*

Lead on a saw; MS-440 

Sent the guy an email inquiring, his response:

_Yep, it's a 440, the big bore kit brings it up to a 77cc displacement, also has a dual port muffler. It has about 10 hours on the new cylinder and piston, and rebuilt carb. The saw runs great, starts easy. The plastic is all in good shape, only defect is a chip out of the plastic lower handle common stihl thing, it has the stihl full wrap handle, and a32'' bar with a near new chain._

The good: 300$ , and of course, the saw, and of course =) I could stop by grandmas on the way 

The not so good: 2 and 1/2 hours away on craigslist. There's no guarantee's obviously, and I don't have a mill yet. 

Shipping even an option? do people still do COD? 

Thoughts?

Ben


----------



## gemniii (Feb 18, 2010)

Do not ship unless there is some way to tell it's a seller with a great reputation.

I just bought a rebuilt 660 of ebay - similar description. Looked great on arrival. After fuel mix, chain oils and about 10 pulls was running well for a bit. But then later wouldn't start w/o ether. Kept flooding. Limiter caps had been detabbed. I may need to do more work on it but did cut a few slabs before travel and Mother Nature intervened. So I feel I lucked out.


For another spin read http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125627.


----------



## Andrew96 (Feb 18, 2010)

waldtricki said:


> Lead on a saw; MS-440
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Ben



Ben...I'd start thinking outside the box. I bought my saw 6000km away. I was looking everywhere. I wouldn't buy it unless you had someone look at it that knows what to look for. 
Have you thought of locating someone on this forum (hopefully not the seller) to drive over and have a look? There are people here from everywhere...maybe..right where you need them.


----------

